# Advice which college 2 go



## mohityadavx (May 14, 2011)

Hi!

I want an advice on which college 2 go for dong my B Tech earlier I had my plans 4 germany but then everybody said go abroad 4 master.Now I will do my *BTech in Computer Science or Information Technology only.*

Here are some colleges between I am confused where I am getting admission ( I just want to make sure in which 2 go if I don't score good enough in AIEEE)

Please *don't consider* the *fee factor* to decide :-

1)Kalinga Institute of Industrial Technology  ( Though I am avoiding It 4 some personal reasons)

2) Manipal Institute of Technology

3)Amity university Noida ( Will go 4 Noida only and not 4 Jaipur,Manesar, gUrgaon etc)

4)NIIT University Neemrana (Yes its UGC & AICTE approved , they are also offering free campus tour 4 which i am going this is my personal favourite but problem is it started in 2009 only so  can't say much about its placement)

Please tell me which is best among these and if possible arrange them an order.


----------



## abhijangda (May 14, 2011)

See I don't know anything about Kalinga, but I can say that Manipal is better than Amity and NIIT. All are private but I think Manipal has its name and its placement are better.


----------



## nims11 (May 14, 2011)

manipal>>Kalinga. i don't know about other two.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 14, 2011)

So I Guess u rank Manipal at top ( I also agree but I Liked NIIT due to proximity to my house but still no issues with it)

what about Amity VS NIIT

which would be better???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2011)

manipal is the best from ur list


----------



## amitbhawani (May 15, 2011)

if money is not a problem then go for manipal. but mind you manipal is quite a bit costly.
Dont go for Amity or NIIT those are only popular bcoz of their marketing and nothing else. Those are just business ventures and not really institutions....

We cud also suggest some other good colleges if u can tell us which locations u prefer..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 15, 2011)

> Dont go for Amity or NIIT those are only popular bcoz of their marketing and nothing else. Those are just business ventures and not really institutions....


Agree.



			
				amitbhawani said:
			
		

> We cud also suggest some other good colleges if u can tell us which locations u prefer..


That'll surely be beneficiary for him and others.


----------



## abhijangda (May 15, 2011)

Also, if you are in Top 1000 or Top 500 then you will get fee concession from Manipal. I remember, I got rank 417 in Manipal last year and was getting fee concession, my total fees was just Rs. 17,000 (I am not sure about other fees, but this I guess was tuition fee).


----------



## mohityadavx (May 15, 2011)

> We cud also suggest some other good colleges if u can tell us which locations u prefer..


Actually i am willing to go anywhere in any part of India but  not VIT ,  SRM and KIIT as i have few frnds over there who have been sick of life there they r suffering this north-south indian racism in fact 2 of them gave AIEEE this year and will leave SRM  no matter even if they get 12 lakh rank!!!



> if money is not a problem then go for manipal. but mind you manipal is quite a bit costly.



Money ain't any prob.

Actually I am waiting for AIEEE counselling as i think I can manage to get into one of these by Haryana counselling ( Seats reserved for Haryana Students ):-

1) Maharshi Dayanand University (Main Campus)

2) Kurukshetra University (Main Campus)

3) Textile Institute of Technology & Science, Bhiwani

4) YMCA faridabad ( Very less chances actually 1 in million but still..)


Guys  one thing is 4 sure i will be getting good marks in boards most probably > 85%(best  of 4 excluding PE and CS) so can it help me getting admission somewhere.


----------



## nims11 (May 15, 2011)

when is the board result comin out?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 15, 2011)

^^23rd i guess


----------



## abhijangda (May 16, 2011)

if you are sure that you can get good marks in board then try to go in colleges of DU, for BSc in Physics/Chemistry/or any other subject. 
Also, from above mentioned colleges, I would say go to Kurukshetra University's UIET, if you can't go to YMCA.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 16, 2011)

> if you are sure that you can get good marks in board then try to go in colleges of DU, for BSc in Physics/Chemistry/or any other subject.
> Also, from above mentioned colleges, I would say go to Kurukshetra University's UIET, if you can't go to YMCA.



Yup i am sure about boards !!!


----------



## way2jatin (May 17, 2011)

manipal is better than the other 3 but if u want to live nearer to ur parents then take amity noida


----------

